# Zach Randolph Traded To Clippers for Mobley and Tim Thomas



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

One to go.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: 2 down...*

And to think, I believed he'd be the easiest trade to make...


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 2 down...*

now what to do with David Lee?


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: 2 down...*

I think the Knicks should keep Lee, he is the type of player a contender would need to win a championship. Plus he would look great alongside Bron/Melo/Wade/Bosh/Amare etc.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: 2 down...*

Eddymac, while I agree with you, I think the Knicks won't resign Lee anyway as he would compromise the idea of getting a top free agent in 2010 with the salary he would command this summer. So, rather than lose him for nothing, we might as well try to trade him along with some bad contracts for picks and expirings.


----------



## Thomasjames85 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: 2 down...*

well we better get lebron thats all that matters at this point


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: 2 down...*

Not neccesarily either, Thomas. Remember, Dwayne Wade and Chris Bosh are also a part of that projected FA. I surely would not be upset if we came out with Chris Bosh.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: 2 down...*



Thomasjames85 said:


> well we better get lebron thats all that matters at this point


Hey, welcome to the site! How do you like the trades so far?


----------



## Thomasjames85 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: 2 down...*

so far im not happy lol i mean i understand what they are doing, but bringing in tim thomas just makes me cringe


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: 2 down...*

Can't believe they still have Eddy Curry.. :laugh:


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: 2 down...*

lol, I hate to say we told you so, but I recall a couple Knicks fans here that vastly overrated Randolph's value. Tim Thomas and Cuttino Mobley probably weren't what they had in mind.

But to be honest, these 2 deals are both great for the Knicks and moves them in the right direction. They got players with shorter contracts in both trades and got rid of the cancer in Zach Randolph. 2010 or not, the team right now isn't going anywhere with its highest paid players not being suited for the team. Props for Walsh for finally starting the rebuilding process and if he can make a couple more trades this year, the Knicks future are looking good.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: 2 down...*

^ You were the one saying that NO ONE would want him, if I recall correctly, because he is _such _a cancer. Common sense will tell you that Walsh didn't want equal value in return it was a cap clearing trade. Just like the Camby to Clippers deal before the season started.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: 2 down...*

I like Mobley... always have.


----------



## pr1ncejeffie (Nov 17, 2008)

I think people who are against this trade (haven't seenn anyone here) should start listening to what Walsh says. His plan is 2010. He feels that NYC is still attractive and endorsements will be raining on any superstar that comes here. I agree with him. We know that Dolan is willing to spend, Walsh just needs to spend it wisely. Great move by Walsh.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

KAS isn't Mobley a native NewYorker, I can't remember. He is a party animal though, so he will fit right with the NY scene. I'm still mad that fat boy Curry is still on this team.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

pr1ncejeffie said:


> I think people who are against this trade (haven't seenn anyone here) should start listening to what Walsh says. His plan is 2010. He feels that NYC is still attractive and endorsements will be raining on any superstar that comes here. I agree with him. We know that Dolan is willing to spend, Walsh just needs to spend it wisely. Great move by Walsh.


Agreed. Knicks weren't winning anything this year anyway. Why settle for mediocrity when u have a chance of something MUCH better. Even if it is only a _chance_.

Only thing that stings is Utah gets New York's 2010 first rounder unconditionally. Likely to be pretty high given these moves.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

^while that may be the case the knicks were showing some guts this year and were actually exciting to watch.


now what we have to look forward to is 2010 and thats 2 seasons away counting this one


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

ChosenFEW said:


> ^while that may be the case the knicks were showing some guts this year and were actually exciting to watch.
> 
> 
> now what we have to look forward to is 2010 and thats 2 seasons away counting this one


Yea its unfortunate the Knicks blew up just when they started to look like they had winning (or atleast playing to win) on their minds.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I know Tim Thomas is happy, since Paterson is just a drive away...Hopefully I'll get to see him around here more often in the Summer.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

You guys know Duhon,chandler,lee,harrington,mobley,nate,tim thomas and company might be able to win some games. It might surpise everyone.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Lebron and Chris Bosh are going to the Knicks.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: 2 down...*



USSKittyHawk said:


> ^ You were the one saying that NO ONE would want him, if I recall correctly, because he is _such _a cancer. Common sense will tell you that Walsh didn't want equal value in return it was a cap clearing trade. Just like the Camby to Clippers deal before the season started.


Actually I said that no one would want to give anything but other overpaid players for Randolph and it is exactly what happened here. I said before that the only scenario where Randolph would get traded is if it's trash for trash, and you guys got 2 piece for 1 piece. As I recall there were a group of Knicks fans that argued that Randolph had anywhere close to the value of a 20/10 player which was laughable. The Knicks gave salary relief to get Randolph and they simply got it right back a couple years later.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I was surprised Knicks didn't get any picks back from Clippers. 

Anyway, yeah, only if they can find a way to move Eddie Curry.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^Again, what was said on the board from *non-Knick fans* that no one would want Randolph, and he wasn't going to be traded, blah blah blah, and we stuck with a cancer. If I recall their was a lot of trash talking in that thread, and Randolph was ridiculed as being unmovable, guess the non-Knick fans that were flapping their gums was wrong. What we got was 2 contracts that will expire sooner than Randolph's deal in order for the Knicks to position themselves to sign *two* free agents, whether it will be Lebron or not (that remains to be seen). So in actuality we traded Randolph for a free agent or two in 2010.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> I was surprised Knicks didn't get any picks back from Clippers.
> 
> Anyway, yeah, only if they can find a way to move Eddie Curry.





> The Clippers may also be sending a future second-round pick to New York in the deal, according to a source.


http://www.nba.com/2008/news/features/11/21/aldridge.reax/index.html


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

If you could take Walsh's ability to trade away players and mixed it with Isiah's talent evaluating we'd really have something.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> ^Again, what was said on the board from *non-Knick fans* that no one would want Randolph, and he wasn't going to be traded, blah blah blah, and we stuck with a cancer. If I recall their was a lot of trash talking in that thread, and Randolph was ridiculed as being unmovable, guess the non-Knick fans that were flapping their gums was wrong. What we got was 2 contracts that will expire sooner than Randolph's deal in order for the Knicks to position themselves to sign *two* free agents, whether it will be Lebron or not (that remains to be seen). So in actuality we traded Randolph for a free agent or two in 2010.


Well, that wasn't what I said, so perhaps you should be more precise when you direct a post at someone. Instead of telling me that "I was the one that said this" , perhaps you should've said somebody else said it. Nobody in the league is "unmovable", it just means that they get traded for other unwanted players. You can always trade trash for trash (As witness in Larry Hughes/Ben Wallace, heck, the way the Knicks got Randolph was in this format). The whole argument back then was on the type of value that Randolph had and some of the fans here are clearly way off in that aspect. I don't see the point of arguing about whether Zach is a cancer, the fact is that the guy has never won and possibly never will win. Whether or not it is his fault for his team's failures will be seen differently by different fans.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Obviously by this deal Walsh didn't want to take on a player and another big contract if he wanted to get close to equal value route. This was about the future, to position themselves for 2010, so their is no evidence that they couldn't get equal value for him, due to the direction of where Walsh wanted to place this team. Kaman could have been an option, but his contract is not what they looking for and the Clips have rumored to want to part with him as well.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

So the Knicks will have how much cap space in 2010? Any numbers on that, I think probably not enough for say Bosh as well as LBJ? I will say there is a chance, somewhat small, but it will be better if by then you guys can bring in a power big man. Atm, Lee is a great roleplayer, but you will have issues if stacked at the wing positions. 

What do you guys think? Is it necessary now to bring in a promising/established big man? If you guys did have room for both Bosh and LBJ, and they accept, then that would solve that issue. It will be interesting with this team, as Chandler, Robinson, Lee etc will develop handsomely (at the expense of wins, but that's obvious). Trading for high 1st round picks could also be important.

What's Curry up to? Was he also given the Marbury treatment?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> KAS isn't Mobley a native NewYorker, I can't remember. He is a party animal though, so he will fit right with the NY scene. I'm still mad that fat boy Curry is still on this team.


I thought he was from Philly - or at least that's what my Philadelphia-based cousins tell me. As for Curry, maybe they're waiting until his trade value (and health) are up?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

this trade doesn't make much sense... both the randalph and crawford trades are mind boggling.. so they make a series of trades and basically failed to improve the team.. harrington is more athletic than randalph but zbo is the better player. crawford is a way better player than mobley and tim thomas, with both players being past their primes. now i think d'antoni can bring out the best in these players, but talent wise they still lost. now i understand getting rid of bad contracts, but crawford wasn't a bad contract at all. zbo could be a bad contract but with the way he was playing, he really was playing well. the player they needed to get rid of was eddy curry, not these two guys.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You haven't been paying attention*

This was a salary dump..pure and simple. Curry will be next.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

These are great trades for the Knicks. Walsh told us what his plan was this summer and he is executing it well. With their contracts, Crawford and Randolph were not easy to find teams who wanted them. Walsh took advantage of GSW's need to dump Harrington quickly. God only knows what the Clipps are thinking. If they are really interested in trading Kaman then they are the second stupidest franchise going. He has a great contract and is equal or better to Zach as an overall player.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: You haven't been paying attention*



alphaorange said:


> This was a salary dump..pure and simple. *Curry will be next*.


 :gopray:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: 2 down...*



Krstic All Star said:


> I like Mobley... always have.


Too bad Mobley's so old now =( Shoot, even Francis is in borderline retirement. At any rate, I think we should've asked for a second round pick, throw us a bone or something, shoot maybe even a bag of m&m's would do


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: 2 down...*

Well, Mobley can still play as a decent shooting guard. I'm guessing that he'll get about 30 mpg at most, with Chandler, Q and maybe even Nate getting more minutes at the 2.


----------



## pr1ncejeffie (Nov 17, 2008)

I guess people do not understand the moves that Walsh made. Either that or they don't understand the NBA's salary cap. The only big contract that we will have by 2010 will be Jared Jeffries. God knows no one wants him. Curry can opt out after this season. We just gotta tell him that he will never touch the ball with the Knicks ever again. Then maybe he will opt out. If not, then we will have to trade him. Thats a tough piece to move.

If David Lee still wants 10 million a year (only a rumor) then we need to tack on Lee with Curry or Jared Jeffries. I am hoping for the latter but not holding my breath.

If we do move Curry's contract, we can sign 2 MAX FA and probably an aging veteran who wants to win a championship.

Problem is, we have exactly 2 years to do the following...
a.) get real lucky with the draft and draft someone good (doesn't necessarily have to be a no.1 pick)
b.) buy buy buy buy draft picks. Yeah thats right. We must keep adding talent and hopefully something stiks (Lee, Chandler, Balkman, Nate Rob)
c.) Hit big like GS with Anthony Murrow.


----------

